# What happens to ur current a/c balance if the bank goes bust?



## Nomansland (18 Nov 2008)

Hi,
Just wondering if current a/c balances are covered under the state gaurantee scheme?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2008)

Nomansland said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if current a/c balances are covered under the state gaurantee scheme?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Yes they are.


----------

